# Resonator Guitar's



## AlWill (Nov 20, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a decent cheap resonator guitar (roundneck), or a store that has a decent selection of them? There does not seem to be much in the GTO - Fender's and Epiphone's mostly. The Epi Biscuit does not seem too bad for the price but the Fender's I have played have been weak sounding. Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the fenders ive checked out were not great- but most cheaper resos are not great. ive got an epi biscuit- its pretty decent, one thing is the cone was glued into the soundwell- took an hour with a heat gun and dental picks to fix that- but its a very well made guitar- other than the glued cone thing, flawless. $500 cash brand new with hsc- rather have a national, but at that price, wtf!
i had one of those johnson resos fall apart in my hands, so i dont recommend those, however other folks like them
these guys sell what is considered a nice reso for the price- ive read lots about them on other forums, heard lots of sound clips, and theres a bunch of youtube videos. seems to be a nice guitar at about $600.
http://www.republicguitars.com/home.html
if youve got the cash, get a national, if not get what you can and soup it up.
i like the epi biscuit because as a guitar, it is well made- just the cone and biscuit hold it back, these are cheaply and easily replaced. and it sounds fine enough that i havent bothered to do those-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Fraser said it best.From what ive read the republic guitars are a great deal.I was thinking about getting the miniolian but since i now have an old parlor that i barely play i just cant justify buying one.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Regal reso guitars made by Saga are very very good. The one's I've heard rival higher priced established name units. 

In fairness, I have not heard the Regal Duolian style.
Regal used to offer both round neck and square neck "Drobro" style with spyder cone and they were very good sounding. I think they dropped the round necks in the wood body "Drobro" style recently and just offer it in the Duolian guitars.


----------

